# Rigs this Sat?



## tjinfwb (May 3, 2016)

Thinking about heading to the rigs this Sat. Anyone else going?

TJ


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Love too but, I thinking a few legal red snapper are calling my name in Florida.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Went last Friday can tell ya water dirty at marlin alot better at Petronas rig


----------



## tjinfwb (May 3, 2016)

Thanks! I was looking at Hiltons and it was looking promising, but there hasn't been at chlorophyll shot since the 1st. Hopefully, there will be one tomorrow.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Starting to kick up on the 42039 mid day Saturday just a heads up, I think leaving Sunday would be much better


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Patronis, Beer Can, Ram all that is blue tonight.


----------



## tjinfwb (May 3, 2016)

Thanks. Hiltons had an updated shot that shows blue water as well. Assuming the seas go back to 1-2, we're headed out of Penscola Sat morning for an overnight YFT/Swordfish trip.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Report please!


----------



## tjinfwb (May 3, 2016)

We didn't go. The north wind last Friday pushed the blue water south of the Petronius, Marlin, Beer Can and Ram Powel. I'll be looking for another opportunity soon. 

TJ


----------

